# Heat press / vinyl pricing calculator Question?



## tryplecrown (Jan 24, 2007)

I have been in the screen printing business for a few years now and although it took a while, I managed to set up an excel spreadsheet that allows us to calculate pricing on screen printing jobs based on all of the given variables. It covers all of our bases, gives us a good margin and appears to be pretty competitive in most cases. When we got our cutter and heat press, we ended up buying a thing called GraphicCalc to calculate pricing on sign vinyl. Seems to work well and helps us make sure we're not giving it away. But the one thing we're still scratching our heads about is our heat press vinyl and how to price it consistently and be reasonable price-wise. Does anyone have a spreadsheet they use to calculate this sort of thing that you would be willing to share? I'm just stuck right now and needed a little help getting back on track. I just want to make sure I'm not forgetting anything in my pricing calculations.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tryplecrown (Jan 24, 2007)

I just found this in another thread. Does anyone know anything about this calculator or if it's work the price? Looks like it's about $30 but they don't have any screenshots so I don't know if it's a stand alone app or if it's spreadsheet.

Brinkman's Heatpress Transfer estimator


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know there is a free sample Download on the website. I use it and it really has shown me the true cost associated with production. .... JB


----------



## Skf (Dec 5, 2007)

ive seen a program like this at iss chicago last year but they wanted almost 1000 for it. 

i was like ooookkayyyyy

n walked away lol


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

that sure makes Roger's a good deal!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tryplecrown said:


> I have been in the screen printing business for a few years now and although it took a while, I managed to set up an excel spreadsheet that allows us to calculate pricing on screen printing jobs based on all of the given variables. It covers all of our bases, gives us a good margin and appears to be pretty competitive in most cases. When we got our cutter and heat press, we ended up buying a thing called GraphicCalc to calculate pricing on sign vinyl. Seems to work well and helps us make sure we're not giving it away. But the one thing we're still scratching our heads about is our heat press vinyl and how to price it consistently and be reasonable price-wise. Does anyone have a spreadsheet they use to calculate this sort of thing that you would be willing to share? I'm just stuck right now and needed a little help getting back on track. I just want to make sure I'm not forgetting anything in my pricing calculations.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


This past thread has a free excel spreadsheet that you can download and use: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t8268.html


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Roger's is the best one I ever used. Especially compared to the one Rodney pointed you to.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I can tell you,I know the amount of work and time that was put into this program. Roger had several testers and we put him through the mill.he would think it was ready and we would find a wrinkle. I know this went on for over a month. ..... JB


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

Rodney said:


> This past thread has a free excel spreadsheet that you can download and use: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t8268.html


This probably wont help you but it is good for quoting 
I just wanted to share a new pricing calculator it's on youtube. I know alot of people are looking for an affordable pricing solution and I think this is a good way to go!!!! Check it out Make Money Screen Printing 4 Profits - YouTube
Can you guys check it out and give me some feed back?


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

tshirtgirl214, do you realize this thread is nearly five years old?


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: Heat press / vinyl pricing calculator Question?*



Louie2010 said:


> tshirtgirl214, do you realize this thread is nearly five years old?


Spammers don't care. 

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## rjallaboutsports (Aug 7, 2013)

Can any one send me a t shirt vinyl spreadsheet if possible to [email protected]


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

rjallaboutsports said:


> Can any one send me a t shirt vinyl spreadsheet if possible to [email protected]


 
I don't have a spreadsheet, but here is a link to an old post (second post of thread) where I break down how to easily calculate the vinyl cost using a calculator. Personally I prefer that method and find it much easier. Also once you learn how you can quickly calculate a price for any customer on the spot.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t197056.html


----------



## PedroIA (Jun 12, 2016)

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE SEND ME A GREAT CALCULATOR OR SPREADSHEET AS WELL, THANKS A TON
[email protected]


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

PedroIA said:


> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE SEND ME A GREAT CALCULATOR OR SPREADSHEET AS WELL, THANKS A TON
> [email protected]



Did you ever get the excel spreadsheet ? I have one i edited that does HTV vinyl and decals.And i think its awesome..


----------



## ciccustom (Dec 1, 2015)

can you send to me? [email protected]


----------



## Hillsboro3 (Aug 12, 2018)

I would greatly appreciate a spread sheet to look at as a reference for HTV pricing..I wasn't able to look at the excel spread sheet and I could use the help hah I realize this is an older post but hopefully I can get some help by posting.


----------

